
Lessons Learned from Devver - kareemm
http://devver.net/blog/2010/04/lessons-learned/
======
wastedbrains
We are both on HN so if anyone has specific questions, we would be happy to
share anything else people are curious about from our experience.

~~~
mattm
Thanks for the posting.

I'm currently looking for a remote work opportunity with a company developing
interesting products. Where did you find your remote workers? Was it through
word of mouth or did you post job postings somewhere?

~~~
wastedbrains
Word of mouth mostly. We did post on a couple job sites, but none of them did
as well as just tweeting out that we were hiring, and that remote was OK.

